# Stagmomantis floridensis



## aNisip (Nov 21, 2012)

So Saturday a friend called me up and told me he went night hunting and saw a couple of green mantids and wanted to know if I wanted them, so I said yes. And I picked them up yesterday and when I realized they were Stagmomantis Floridensis; I was tickled! So here are some photos of the two wild caught adult females, one bigger than the other. And today after I transplanted the larger more active female from the enclosure you see below, to a net cube, she gave me a wonderful surprise! Enjoy and thanks for looking! I will update this thread as more things happen...

-Andrew

*Girl A*







*Girl B*






*Both of them side by side; Girl B is bigger by about half an inch*






*Enclosures I made last minute for them, before I transferred Girl B to a net cube*






*I was suprised by her suprise*

*Before:*





*After:*





*Thanks for looking!*


----------



## agent A (Nov 21, 2012)

can i buy an ooth or nymphs from u one day?

they r so awesome! :tt1:


----------



## aNisip (Nov 21, 2012)

in the future, yes....I have been told that the nymphs are Rainbow colored...like oxys but better  can't wait!


----------



## agent A (Nov 21, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> in the future, yes....I have been told that the nymphs are Rainbow colored...like oxys but better  can't wait!


californicas have some nice colors as nymphs too


----------



## lancaster1313 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow!

I never saw any in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 21, 2012)

Awesome. Please sell a few nymphs.


----------



## gripen (Nov 21, 2012)

Good luck. Don't sell to many  

Make sure you have enough to breed them again.


----------



## aNisip (Nov 21, 2012)

yeah they are a relatively new species to the hobby and to the bug world...I wont sell ANY until I get at least one gen to adult, then I MIGHT sell a few of the second gen. nymphs....hopefully my friend can get me a couple more so I can ensure another generation....


----------



## aNisip (Nov 21, 2012)

Update: Girl A is very lethargic...and expelling liquid waste out of her anus, almost diarrhea like....looks like she is on her way out...


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Nov 21, 2012)

Aw, that's too bad. They're a beautiful species though...


----------



## aNisip (Nov 21, 2012)

Update: Called my friend and asked him to collect more for me and he says no problem that he can find at least two more  ...and Girl A passed...must've been really old...or sick before I got her...bummer!  Hopefully I can get a couple more!


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 22, 2012)

You're not going to sell any for awhile? Fine, I guess. You can just give me a few.


----------



## aNisip (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah Mike, sorry I want a good foothold for this specie to get established before I wear the individuals too thin...

I am going to make a list of (so I don't forget) ppl who want them, if you want to be on the list please PM me, I want this thread to be more like a log than advertisement, thanks!

List:

Alex -AgentA

Mike - Mime454

Damian- leviatan

Ryan -Ryan Minard

Andrew -brancsikia339


----------



## ismart (Nov 22, 2012)

Great finds! I will be in your neck of the woods in a week or so. I probably won't be able to leave Orlando. I would have loved to have found some these in the wild. At some point. I do plan on making a trip to Florida for some fishen, and bug hunting. I would love to find some little Yucatan mantids.


----------



## aNisip (Nov 25, 2012)

I have yet to see a Yucatan mantis...I don't even know where I would look for them other than the beach...all the best in finding some!

That would be great if you could find some, another sp to the hobby is always enjoyed!  especially one that acts like Metalyticus in so many ways...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 25, 2012)

I wish you all the best on getting them rolling Andrew!  

And Ismart, Mickey's cool but bring your wallet, he uses the word $cha-ching$ a lot!!! :balloon:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd want some! Really really cool species!!!


----------



## aNisip (Nov 25, 2012)

First ootheca laid is undergoing outside environmental temps...so the diapause begins...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 25, 2012)

What temp ranges is that putting it through(day/night) were you are?


----------



## aNisip (Nov 25, 2012)

well it is sort of getting into winter here in FL (Lake Worth) and at night it is starting to get down to a beautiful high 50's-high 60's/low 70's at night and around mid 70's-low 80's during the day...hopefully it is fertile and hatches come spring!!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 25, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan, hope get more nymphs than you can count my friend!


----------



## Digger (Nov 25, 2012)

Congratulations Andrew! You're a father --- or an expecting father. I very muched liked the two photos of B laying the ooth. Thought you didn't have a camera? Those shots are fine!

--- Digger


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2012)

I am very interested in getting some of these. They were in culture years ago but died out. I don't recall ever giving them a cold period. Let me know if your friend can collect me one or let me get a few nymphs.


----------



## minard734 (Nov 28, 2012)

How many mm are these?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 1, 2012)

Any more found?


----------



## aNisip (Dec 4, 2012)

Not yet...he hasn't gone out looking since.

Update: She laid a second ooth today...same size as the previous ooth....she is doing well it seems, hopefully more ooths to come!


----------



## aNisip (Dec 20, 2012)

Update: She laid another ooth! About 3/4 the size of her other ones...


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 20, 2012)

I was content, but now there are so many more species I want. I hate this subforum!


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 20, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> I was content, but now there are so many more species I want. I hate this subforum!


Me too Mike... me too...


----------



## aNisip (Dec 20, 2012)

So is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 22, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> So is that a good thing or a bad thing?


Has to be a good thing right? ^_^


----------



## aNisip (Dec 22, 2012)

Lol, I hope so Yen!


----------



## aNisip (Dec 25, 2012)

Update: the adult female is really lethargic and was found this morning barely clinging on to the top of her net cube, I think she is on her way out...hopefully the three ooths she laid hatch out nicely come Spring! Its all a waiting game now...


----------



## aNisip (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey guys little update: It is late March and still no nymphs....on the smallest latest laid ooth I decided to cut and peek inside to see what the deal was.Its not dried up and there is some development going on, which is a good thing so hopefully they just need more time...and I only misted it when it rained outside which wasn't very often so with this little misting its good to know they are still developing nicely...


----------



## Collin s (Apr 20, 2013)

any updates?


----------



## Tony C (Apr 20, 2013)

Collin s said:


> any updates?


http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=29707&amp;hl=


----------

